# How often should a baby/young tiel poop?



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

An 8 week old in particular? Do they poop less often than adults? Mine don't poop every 20 minutes like I know adults should, I've seen them poop 30-60 minute intervals and sometimes more (during the day) but all the poops are consistent in size and shape etc. They eat for most of the day too so maybe it's not a problem? If it is, what might be the cause?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Each bird is different, my JoJo sometimes went an hour between poops, other times, 15 minutes. There are normal limits, but it will vary. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I swear my guys poop every 10 minutes, lol. I don't think it matters though, unless you see them straining to poop, there might be something wrong but if their pooping action looks good, it's probably fine.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't worry about the frequency too much. As long as their poops LOOK normal everything should be fine!

I have zoe partially potty trained. She'll sit on me for sometimes up to an hour and then I put her in a particular spot and say "poop" and she does one and we resume our cuddling xD


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting question. I just figure they poop when needed. Sammy doesn't poop very often but it's never sparked my interest until now. I would say he goes a several hours between poops from what I can tell.


----------

